# Dezentrale Perephirie + HMI über Profinet?



## ALBundy (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, kurze Beschreibung des Konstellation:

Die Kommunikation ist immer Profinet.
- ET200S     (6ES7 151-3AA23-0AB0) &
- ET200M    (6ES7 153-4AA00-0XB0)
& HMI (TP277) gehen auf Switch_1, vom Switch_1 gehe ich über LWL in ein anderes Gebäude, zum Switch_2. Von diesem Switch_2 gehe ich nun  auf CP343-1 und auf die CPU-313C, die den Controller darstellt.. 

Frage, ist es so von der Konstellation in Ordnung, werden da keine Kommunikationskonflikte auftreten? 
Da wird ja im  RT (Isochronous Real-Time) für Profinet-IO verwendet. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten?

Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der oben aufgeführten ET200S version und dieser (6ES7 151-3BA23-0AB0) konnte im Katalog kein Unterschied feststellen ausser dass die andere paar Gramm mehr wiegt.


----------



## MSB (24 Februar 2009)

- ET200S/M kommuniziert mit Profinet *RT* und nicht *IRT* ... da ist ein riesen Unterschied ...
RT ist lediglich ein QoS priorisiertes TCP/IP-Protokoll.
Beachten solltest du, das sämtliche Switche QoS unterstützen sollten.
Gut bedient bist du mit Scalance 200 oder div. Phoenix-Switche oder Hirschmann ... und noch viele mehr.
P.S. Die Switche gibts größtenteil auch mit Glasfaserports ... das nur am Rande.

IM151-3 (3AA23) vs. IM151-3 HF (3BA23)



> 3 Varianten:
> 
> IM151-3 PN STANDARD
> IM151-3 PN HIGH FEATURE und IM151-3 PN FO:
> ermöglicht gegenüber der STANDARD-Variante den Betrieb von PROFIsafe F-Modulen


Mit anderen Worten sind die HF-Koppler aufgrund deiner "nicht-F-CPU" fürn Arsch..

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ALBundy (24 Februar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> - ET200S/M kommuniziert mit Profinet *RT* und nicht *IRT* ... da ist ein riesen Unterschied ...
> RT ist lediglich ein QoS priorisiertes TCP/IP-Protokoll.
> Beachten solltest du, das sämtliche Switche QoS unterstützen sollten.
> Gut bedient bist du mit Scalance 200 oder div. Phoenix-Switche oder Hirschmann ... und noch viele mehr.
> ...




Ok, danke weis jetzt Bescheid.


----------

